# Monsters of the Underworld



## CawoodPublishing (Apr 23, 2019)

Brave the darkness! Legendary monster hunter Desmond Hawkeye will guide you into the depths of the earth! Once there, you'll discover at least 100 new 5E monsters!

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1875657065/monsters-of-the-underworld-for-5th-edition




This is the second book in our Monster Series after the bestselling Monsters of Feyland. 

You'll find many kinds of dwarves and orcs; as well as drow, duergar, deep gnomes, dragons, giants, fey, fiends, undead, elementals, beasts, and more. Events tables, random encounter tables, race information, and even local flora will be included. The monsters will range from CR 1/8 to  CR 30, with the chance to add even more creatures. Each monster will have its own color illustration, stat block, and bio. 

[video=youtube;-7IkkSx5kOM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7IkkSx5kOM[/video]


----------

